# ATV2 - FREEBOX V6 - HDD Externe HELP PLEASE



## Richard94 (19 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je vous explique ma situation :
Je  souhaite pouvoir accéder via mon ATV2 jailbreaké avec XBMC (ou un autre  logiciel) accéder aux films/musiques qui sont stockés sur un HDD  externe qui est branché sur ma Freebox v6 en usb.

Ma config :
ATV 2 Jailbreaké avec XBMC
Freebox V6
HDD Externe 1TO en USB2 connecté à la freebox (Je pourrais m'acheter un HDD en Ethernet si nécessaire).

Ma question:
Est-ce possible ?
Vais-je pouvoir accéder à mon contenu via mon ATV2 et regarder mes films en 720p ?

J'espère avoir posté dans la bonne section du forum, si ce n'est pas le cas, n'hésitez pas à déplacer mon sujet au bon endroit.

Un grand merci.


----------

